# How to cope with racism and physical abuse by youngsters?



## mehmoodhamid (5 May 2012)

Can anybody advise on it?

I was coming with my brother and a crowd of kids started to through stones at us. My brother stopped and confront with them and when we moved they did again. I was badly hurt due to a stone but we decided to change the route. 

Unfortunately this is not first time. Once, some kids through garbage at me. Once we were cycling and few kids stopped and abuse. I wonder why its happening with us or other foreigners are facing the same. 

The age of the kids are around 10-20 years.

Some times we see bunch of boys or kids, we hesitate that we should go ahead or should change the route. Its really hurting and humiliating.

Anybody know who to cope this matter? Is there any proper platform where the complain properly lodged?

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## sustanon (6 May 2012)

Ireland has a serious problem with antisocial youth behavior, they have no intention of fixing it.


----------



## putsch (6 May 2012)

There is a specific unit in the Garda dealing with Racism - here is the link
http://www.garda.ie/Controller.aspx?Page=154&Lang=1

I don't know if you are an immigrant or not. If you are there are various groups dealing with immigration and integration - and also representative groups for immigrants from specific countries. If you wish to give more details about yourself and where you live we could give more precise information on support.

Good luck and without diminishing your concerns groups of youths in certain areas in Ireland are intimidating to everyone - sometimes the only answer is to avoid those areas. 

But if you are an immigrant you may need help to identify those areas.


----------



## Smashbox (6 May 2012)

If you feel threatened you should use your mobile phone to call the local police station. I've heard of this happening countless times in the town where I work, the Gardai will take the situation serious if you tell them whats happening.


----------



## Bronte (7 May 2012)

mehmoodhamid said:


> Some times we see bunch of boys or kids, we hesitate that we should go ahead or should change the route.


 
I must say as a single female that I always find gangs of young teenagers hanging around estates intimidating.  

Hopefully you speaking to the local Gardai means they will inform their parents of what they are up to in their disgraceful behaviour.  As a parent if my children were doing this I would want to know.


----------



## Spear (7 May 2012)

mehmoodhamid said:


> Anybody know who to cope this matter? Is there any proper platform where the complain properly lodged?



Where are you located?


----------



## AlbacoreA (7 May 2012)

Doesn't matter where you are in the world or if Irish or not, there will always be areas where you have to avoid large groups of youths or kids. Ireland is no different in this. Generally it tends to be in be certain areas, so its wise to avoid those area's.  

But certainly report it. The Garda may run regular patrols to disperse the group.


----------



## Spear (7 May 2012)

The location can matter in certain circumstances.  

If it's a small village community, it's one thing for law enforcement.  If it's a large urban area, it's another.  Different legal systems deal with racialism differently (e.g. France - burqa ban).  

The OP's questions was how to deal with it.  It's impossible to answer this without knowing the type of environment and prevailing laws.


----------



## mehmoodhamid (4 Sep 2012)

Spear said:


> Where are you located?


Parkwest


----------

